# Amplificador salida par complementario



## MarLeyton (Jun 30, 2010)

Este Amplificador de facil de armar es de bajo costo y les ofrece 10- 15 watios depende la alimentacion.

Alimentacion: 
(3-24v), (100mA-2A)

Claro el tipo de amplificador tiene que ver con la distorsion esto se puede eliminar utilizando mas voltaje o cambiando el transistor que usa como pre-amplificador que es un BC547 por un 2N2222A


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 30, 2010)

Se ve muy bien el amplificador, lo podria usar para los auriculares.

Muy buen aporte.


Saludos.


----------



## MarLeyton (Jun 30, 2010)

de echo fue probado con un bafle pequeño y despues con unos audiculares
y dio buenos resustados 
De echo su costo en armardo fue de $18 P-MX


----------



## DangTools (Abr 14, 2014)

Yo lo armé pero no tu*v*e buenos resultados  asi que me decidí por algo mas engorroso que si da 1,5 watts a 12 vols pero neceisto*p* algo de 5 watts RMS por canal si alguien sabe algo por favor, les dejo el circuito que armé


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2014)

Fijate que tu mismo circuito , alimentado con 24 V daría 5 Watts con parlante de 8 Ohms y 10 Watts con parlante de 4 Ohms.

Quizás haya que agrandar un poco el disipador.

*OJO que tenés que invertir el capacitor de salida al parlante* 

El circuito es medio horroroso (entrada por VAS) pero debería andar :

Ver el archivo adjunto 108576








http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2008/08/26/simple-10-watts-audio-power-amplifier-using-transistors/

Y sinó armate el : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-z-30-sinclair-diagrama-pbc-5526/

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola a todos hasta onde se yo conosco esa topologia como "par conplementar" , los push-pull o contrafase hacen uso de un transformador en la entrada para generar dos senales uno 0 grados y otro con defasagen de 180 grados, los dos sinales son amplificados por transitores  y otro transformador en la salid conbina los  dos sinal amplificado por los dos transistores de misma polaridad (NPN o PNP) y no conbinados NPN con PNP.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

